# interchangeability YJ to TJ



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking for a used plow for my 2000 TJ. No luck yet, but I've seen plenty of YJ stuff. Any idea how bad the swap would be if Igot one off a YJ? I know the leaf to coil springs is the biggest difference. I don't really care what brand of plow it is, I have my favorites but beggars can't be choosers, trying to do this cheap.
Thanks.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

You will need to do a lot of fabrication work, the frame is quite a bit different between the YJ & TJ. I believe the YJ frame is a couple inches narrower, and the mount had to made to go around the leaf springs. Yhe TJ frame rails are more accessible due to the coil springs.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the reply.


----------

